# Maybe I should just work for free!



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

So I gave a "Free" estimate to a neighbor of one of my customers. He had two large dead oaks between him and my customers house. These trees were easily $900 trees which had to be rigged down. I explained the liability of these trees that were not only dangerous to his property but my customer"s property. I quoted him $600 a tree which I thought was more than reasonable. I also quoted him on some drop and chip leave the wood trees at $100 a tree. He preceded to tell me he wasn't going to pay $600 for those two trees just because my customer next door want them down, he'd rather let them stand and fall on their own and let his insurance pay for the damage. He couldn't understand why those were $600 a piece and the others were $100. Thats when I started getting angry and scolded him on my duty as an arborist and why they were more expensive. He became all nice to me BSed my ear off for an hour in 10 degree temperatures. The conversation ended with him telling me he had to talk it over with his wife and would get back to me as I stood there freezing my ass off not being able to feel my toes anymore. I should of called my business NC Charity Tree Care.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

Hang in there. Sometimes when they give the " go ahead" I get confused.


----------



## treeslayer (Dec 24, 2009)

Think back, I bet there was a *git-the-hell-out-of-dodge-moment*. 

this would have been when you read thru him and should have bailed out, but your hunger kept you there. I know both feelings all too well. after selling work for so long, I think I'm telepathic.

this smilie sums it up, huh? :bang::bang:

you tried to hook him up with some decent pricing and honesty,, and he only saw $$ figures. 

My biggest beef is going all out on a bid, get the job, say I will do it right now (today, I'm here now, right?) only to be told after x-mas. 
So I point out I have 4 teenagers who WANT a x-mas, and I will do a snow and ice covered takedown in the falling snow, because I CAN. and I NEED TOO. and they still say no. do they think they will still get a really low price in the spring? in this weather my prices last about 30 days.


----------



## lxt (Dec 24, 2009)

honestly....your on his property giving prices on trees? did he invite you? Not to mention that you "got angry & starting scoldinging him"!

If my neighbors wanted something on my property taken care of & sent their contractor over to me......expecting me to pay for it & in the process scolded me, LOL,.... I would literally exercise my legal right to remove that :censored: (person) from my yard in any way short of deadly force!!!!!!!

Personally I think expecting someone to make a decision like you wanted before the holidays is ridiculous, why not just give him a written estimate & leave it at that.......sounds like desperate, pushy salesman crap too me!!!

Imagine someone doing that to you!!!


LXT...............


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

lxt said:


> honestly....your on his property giving prices on trees? did he invite you? Not to mention that you "got angry & starting scoldinging him"!
> 
> If my neighbors wanted something on my property taken care of & sent their contractor over to me......expecting me to pay for it & in the process scolded me, LOL,.... I would literally exercise my legal right to remove that :censored: (person) from my yard in any way short of deadly force!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




I heard that too but decided to leave it alone.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> Think back, I bet there was a *git-the-hell-out-of-dodge-moment*.
> 
> this would have been when you read thru him and should have bailed out, but your hunger kept you there. I know both feelings all too well. after selling work for so long, I think I'm telepathic.
> 
> ...



Thanks slayer I know we've all been there before but this year seems worst then any other.

Actually there was a get out of dodge moment right after I yelled at him and he perceeded to start talking nice to me. I started walking away and something kept me there.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Thanks slayer I know we've all been there before but this year seems worst then any other.
> 
> Actually there was a get out of dodge moment right after I yelled at him and he perceeded to start talking nice to me. I started walking away and something kept me there.



Your saying you actually yelled at this guy? for real?


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

lxt said:


> honestly....your on his property giving prices on trees? did he invite you? Not to mention that you "got angry & starting scoldinging him"!
> 
> If my neighbors wanted something on my property taken care of & sent their contractor over to me......expecting me to pay for it & in the process scolded me, LOL,.... I would literally exercise my legal right to remove that :censored: (person) from my yard in any way short of deadly force!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


OH here we go again, give me a ####in headache!

FYI Keith, yeah I know your name, I was doing work for my good customer when this gentleman stopped by in his truck asking me to look at his trees and give him a price. He was on his way to do something. I gave him my card and he said he'd call me later.

He called so I gave him my opion and some prices in which he wanted me to come out and talk to him. Couple days later I came out and explained everything to him + mentioned the half a dozen other people on t his block that I did work for. He proceed to tell me it was to much knowing I gave him the prices over the phone. I got angry (after he said he'd rather let them fall) and asked him why he called me out then and that he wasted my time. I also expained in detail why those trees cost so much to takedown compared to the others+ the issues involve in the liability on his part.
Thats when he became all nice to me so I stayed and listen to him yes out of desperation that I might get some work. 

I wish I had work everyday like you Keith then I could just say ####'em and charge them what the tree was really worth.

I'm not saying I didn't get the job yet cause I think I did. It will be the first time getting a job after yelling at someone. At least I was straight forward no BS with the guy and I think he respected that. 

So anything else you wanna say lxt?Quite frankly their is not much for us to say Lxt is their so take some migraine pills and wait for santa. Maybe he'll have that new bucket truck for ya.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Your saying you actually yelled at this guy? for real?



Yeah I did yell at him!


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 24, 2009)

I like to tell the customer that I have Tourettes upfront, then you can cuss them out six ways to Sunday and still get the job based on sympathy.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I heard that too but decided to leave it alone.



Yeah, me too. Right here at Xmas and everything.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Yeah, me too. Right here at Xmas and everything.


Come on mckee get real here stop going along with the masses just because it's the cool thing to do. We all know everyone wants to look good in front of their tree cronies. 
Did I mention that my customer in which half the tree hangs over her yard has 7 children all between the ages of 5 and 17. She won't let the children play in the yard because of the tree. 

Merry Xmas


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess I should just cut the half of the tree down that hangs over her yard and send the bill to the HO. Hell thats worth as much as I quoted the whole tree for. Yeah i'm using pushy tactics to get the HO to let me cut down his tree get ####ing real people, tell me what you really think of me cause I sure as hell ain't afraid to do the same just ask TMP.


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Come on mckee get real here stop going along with the masses just because it's the cool thing to do. We all know everyone wants to look good in front of their tree cronies.
> Did I mention that my customer in which half the tree hangs over her yard has 7 children all between the ages of 5 and 17. She won't let the children play in the yard because of the tree.
> 
> Merry Xmas



Oh I was joking. I probably would have done the same thing. I got so mad at a client saying stupid stuff like that once that I cussed them out.


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> He preceded to tell me he wasn't going to pay $600 for those two trees just because my customer next door want them down, he'd rather let them stand and fall on their own and let his insurance pay for the damage. He couldn't understand why those were $600 a piece and the others were $100..


he would have gotten my card and been told "have a nice Christmas and when you decide to have a pro safely remove those hazard trees call me" end of story....


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> I like to tell the customer that I have Tourettes upfront, then you can cuss them out six ways to Sunday and still get the job based on sympathy.



sometimes I think i do have tourettes when I have to deal with idiots


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Yeah I did yell at him!



See everybody? I told you this guy is nuts. Hey, that's cool with me though Just don't go nuts on me.

P.S. I don't have any treecronies but if I did I would yell at them you bet.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> I guess I should just cut the half of the tree down that hangs over her yard and send the bill to the HO. Hell thats worth as much as I quoted the whole tree for. Yeah i'm using pushy tactics to get the HO to let me cut down his tree get ####ing real people, tell me what you really think of me cause I sure as hell ain't afraid to do the same just ask TMP.




Well, since you asked....

The only thing that is going to force him to action is a risk accessment by a certified arborist and a certified letter. Unless that's done, it's just an act of god when it falls, not an act of negligence. 

So if your concern is truly for your client (and not the $$$ from the job) it seems that behaving in a calm professional manner and initiating the process that will lead to the tree's removal would be a much better course than allowing your emotions to get the better of you and giving him a story to tell everyone he knows. A story about you. A negative story about you. 

I bet you don't do the work, and nobody I know likes a pushy salesman, or will ever willingly deal with one twice.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> See everybody? I told you this guy is nuts. Hey, that's cool with me though Just don't go nuts on me.
> 
> P.S. I don't have any treecronies but if I did I would yell at them you bet.



thats like the pot calling the kettle black, you know I am nuts but hey at least i'm real. 

things could be worse, i could be planting pansies in 95 degee temps.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

ddhlakebound said:


> Well, since you asked....
> 
> The only thing that is going to force him to action is a risk accessment by a certified arborist and a certified letter. Unless that's done, it's just an act of god when it falls, not an act of negligence.
> 
> ...



thats my next step, if i don't here back from him i will send him a certified letter. That to cover my own ass in case he tries to pull a fast one on me. Then it's documented.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> thats like the pot calling the kettle black, you know I am nuts but hey at least i'm real.
> 
> things could be worse, i could be planting pansies in 95 degee temps.



Oh, I was the resident wack job til you showed up. I'm pissed you took my job. I just hope you run it as well as I did. So far its looks great; Yelling at the people, being a complete smartass... keep up the good work.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

hey, I thought we were going to do this job together. What's up with that?


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Oh, I was the resident wack job til you showed up. I'm pissed you took my job. I just hope you run it as well as I did. So far its looks great; Yelling at the people, being a complete smartass... keep up the good work.



Been a nut my whole life it seems to run in my blood, think it's the german and irish in me. Don't worry dan you are a whack job in your own unique way and no one can take that from you.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Get a copy of that letter to her insurance company too. I'd forget about doing the trees unless of course there's good firewood to be had, LOL!



Sounds good. Then the " act of God" thing can be thrown out and who wants to let good wood slip past?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Been a nut my whole life it seems to run in my blood, think it's the german and irish in me. Don't worry dan you are a whack job in your own unique way and no one can take that from you.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> thats like the pot calling the kettle black, you know I am nuts but hey at least i'm real.
> 
> things could be worse, i could be planting pansies in 95 degee temps.



I want to hear a little more about this pansy planting expedition of the dans.

opcorn:


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I want to hear a little more about this pansy planting expedition of the dans.
> 
> opcorn:



Not much to tell. Someone asked The Dan if he would plant some pansies, he said " no".


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 24, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Not much to tell. Someone asked The Dan if he would plant some pansies, he said " no".



Oh, thats good then. So whats all the fuss??


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, thats good then. So whats all the fuss??



Fuss? What fuss?

I would have most likey handle the situation in close to same manner. Sounded like a good oppurtunity. Getting stuck in the middle of these neighbor things is tough. Nc spoke his mind. Maybe he will do the job maybe he won't but maybe there is one less jackoff who thinks us "treecutters" are doleful idjits.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I want to hear a little more about this pansy planting expedition of the dans.
> 
> opcorn:



trust me I planted pansies before and I don't think dan has the personality or patients for the job. he's more or a recker than a planter.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Get a copy of that letter to her insurance company too. I'd forget about doing the trees unless of course there's good firewood to be had, LOL!



don't do the wood thing to much back breaking work for chicken scratch


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Oh, thats good then. So whats all the fuss??



just a bunch of nutty tree guys talkin crap for everyones viewing pleasure

:chainsawguy:


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 24, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> The girls at Frog Holler were looking for a 'panting pansy'.......not a planting one!



well in that case i'll send my 2 yr old bich over she's a panter and a licker. thats her in my profile pic.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> trust me I planted pansies before and I don't think dan has the personality or patients for the job. he's more or a recker than a planter.



Trust me, if I can handle The Plas and you on the same day I am freaking saint! So stick that somewhere where you won't never forget.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 24, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> The girls at Frog Holler were looking for a 'panting pansy'.......not a planting one!



Which ever it is never trust a man-hating rug-muncher they are liable to turn on you in a heartbeat... and I never said they was girls.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 25, 2009)

That sucks dude. Civillians ca be some weird mofo's, I've learned that already. 

Don't forget if you ever need any help, my offer still stands.





NCTREE said:


> So I gave a "Free" estimate to a neighbor of one of my customers. He had two large dead oaks between him and my customers house. These trees were easily $900 trees which had to be rigged down. I explained the liability of these trees that were not only dangerous to his property but my customer"s property. I quoted him $600 a tree which I thought was more than reasonable. I also quoted him on some drop and chip leave the wood trees at $100 a tree. He preceded to tell me he wasn't going to pay $600 for those two trees just because my customer next door want them down, he'd rather let them stand and fall on their own and let his insurance pay for the damage. He couldn't understand why those were $600 a piece and the others were $100. Thats when I started getting angry and scolded him on my duty as an arborist and why they were more expensive. He became all nice to me BSed my ear off for an hour in 10 degree temperatures. The conversation ended with him telling me he had to talk it over with his wife and would get back to me as I stood there freezing my ass off not being able to feel my toes anymore. I should of called my business NC Charity Tree Care.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Trust me, if I can handle The Plas and you on the same day I am freaking saint! So stick that somewhere where you won't never forget.



Ya know dan I really thought everything went well, it seemed that way from your expressions. What pissed me off was that you came on here like SOM said and seemed to sugar coat everything like you were trying to make me look like a joke for your followers. I am a brutally honest speak my mind person and I expect the same from friends and co-workers. If you have beef or dislike something i'm doing then just say it. This beating around the bush #### is for the birds. I try not to hold grudges but i needed a breather from you and AS or it could of gotten bad and I didn't want that to happen. 

I don't know what your intentions are with me but I can say that I came on to your and plas's job with a good attitude trying to the best I could. If you see that I could do better than just open that big trap of yours. You sure as hell don't have any problem speaking up on AS.

P.S. If you think plas and me are bad then you haven't seen ####. Yeah plas needs to be beat with a stick a few times but all in all he's a pretty smart donkey.(no offence plas) I'll have to send some of my jackys your way then you'll see some re-re's.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 25, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> That sucks dude. Civillians ca be some weird mofo's, I've learned that already.
> 
> Don't forget if you ever need any help, my offer still stands.



Sure thing man hows your roping skills coming along? Are you getting the hang of the ground thing yet? You looked lost a little on that poplar job.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 25, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Sure thing man hows your roping skills coming along? Are you getting the hang of the ground thing yet? You looked lost a little on that poplar job.



I'm coming up to speed. Takes a little time to get the hang of rope management.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 25, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I'm coming up to speed. Takes a little time to get the hang of rope management.



Thats great ya know that takes skill just like the climbing thing does, taking care of the climber is no joke. Good to see your hanging in their though.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 25, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Thats great ya know that takes skill just like the climbing thing does, taking care of the climber is no joke. Good to see your hanging in their though.



I think that 90% of being on the ground is being able to deal with the constant cluster#### of ropes and brush.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 25, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I think that 90% of being on the ground is being able to deal with the constant cluster#### of ropes and brush.



you ain't kidding  plus being able to understand whats going on up in the tree and you learning to climb only makes it that much easier.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 25, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Ya know dan I really thought everything went well, it seemed that way from your expressions. What pissed me off was that you came on here like SOM said and seemed to sugar coat everything like you were trying to make me look like a joke for your followers. I am a brutally honest speak my mind person and I expect the same from friends and co-workers. If you have beef or dislike something i'm doing then just say it. This beating around the bush #### is for the birds. I try not to hold grudges but i needed a breather from you and AS or it could of gotten bad and I didn't want that to happen.
> 
> I don't know what your intentions are with me but I can say that I came on to your and plas's job with a good attitude trying to the best I could. If you see that I could do better than just open that big trap of yours. You sure as hell don't have any problem speaking up on AS.
> 
> P.S. If you think plas and me are bad then you haven't seen ####. Yeah plas needs to be beat with a stick a few times but all in all he's a pretty smart donkey.(no offence plas) I'll have to send some of my jackys your way then you'll see some re-re's.



I have no idea what you are talking about. The one and only thing that you ever did to get my goat was to call us pansies. That is what started it from my POV. That's it, nothing else. Now what the hell is a re-re?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 25, 2009)

I suppose much of what I said in our online spat had really little or no bearing on anything.
It was the the way that all the sudden you yourself came online and called us pansies without any call. Its hard to weed out what is real and what is not online here. Maybe it was only a joke? I don't know, didn't seem that way. We don't really have any other beef with you other than the fact that you did that. You were cool on the job but here you say pansy? That's the thing right there.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 25, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I suppose much of what I said in our online spat had really little or no bearing on anything.
> It was the the way that all the sudden you yourself came online and called us pansies without any call. Its hard to weed out what is real and what is not online here. Maybe it was only a joke? I don't know, didn't seem that way. We don't really have any other beef with you other than the fact that you did that. You were cool on the job but here you say pansy? That's the thing right there.



On that last maple job we did I took a big azz limb to the upper back and went down on a running 361. Then I got right the #### back up and continued working like nothing happened. I'm quite sure I'm not a pansie.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 26, 2009)

Might I ask how you got hit by a big azz maple limb?


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 26, 2009)

*...to add...*

.....other than the fact you were underneath?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

limbwalker54 said:


> Might I ask how you got hit by a big azz maple limb?



He didn't get hit. He slipped with his saw running hanging on a lanyard by his feet. Not a far slip, just a little but he regained quick and put some fire in it.


----------



## limbwalker54 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification, dan. Glad you didn't get hit Plas!
And kudos for the "keep goin'" attitude


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 26, 2009)

*Whatever......*

I just wanna know what it is about the way the dan carries himself that makes people think he might take them up on the planting pansies deal??


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 26, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> On that last maple job we did I took a big azz limb to the upper back and went down on a running 361. Then I got right the #### back up and continued working like nothing happened. I'm quite sure I'm not a pansie.



way to take one for the team and not puss out, definatly not a pansy in my book. glad you didn't get hurt


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 26, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I just wanna know what it is about the way the dan carries himself that makes people think he might take them up on the planting pansies deal??



thats old news we've moved past that now


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> way to take one for the team and not puss out, definatly not a pansy in my book. glad you didn't get hurt



Yea well it was a real greehorn mistake on my part and i was really embarassed. Here's what I remember. 

We had a big ####ed-up shaped limb down on the ground. I was bucking it up with my MS-361 CQ. Note the "Q" in that model number, it's part of my story.

A good portion of this limb was well over my head, it was kind of a twisted mess. I reached down and back-chained a 2" offshoot that was digging into the dirt. Unbeknownst to me, that offshoot was holding this entire limb from rolling down into the flat position. Before I new what happened, I'm down on my hands and knees with my running 361 under my chest. That crap happens FAST bro. 

The MS-361 C Q has a quick-stop beaver-tail safety on it. As soon as your hand comes off the handle, the chain brake kicks in. So when I went down on the saw, the chain was stopped. My left wrist, I believe, was damn close to the bar too.

Stupid, stupid mistake.

Back hurt a bit the next day.

The dude at the Stihl shop tried to talk me out of the quickstop model too...


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 26, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea well it was a real greehorn mistake on my part and i was really embarassed. Here's what I remember.
> 
> We had a big ####ed-up shaped limb down on the ground. I was bucking it up with my MS-361 CQ. Note the "Q" in that model number, it's part of my story.
> 
> ...



sounds like that saw was meant for you at least untill you get more experience. Sounds kind of freaky glad you made it out without the saw stuck in your chest. Bucking limbs up are still if not sometimes more dangerous then climbing. Lots of energy left in those limbs even know they are on the ground. I drill my groundies to pay attention to how stuff is laying and how to make proper cuts when bucking. Their is alot of debris around you usually and one wrong cut, a little roll, and a trip spells disaster.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 26, 2009)

Maybe that big ####d-up u shape limb needed to have some safety switches installed on it before they let you at it plas??


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Maybe that big ####d-up u shape limb needed to have some safety switches installed on it before they let you at it plas??



It was an accident and I almost got hurt. Not appropriate to bust my balls for that. I learned from the mistake and moved on.


----------



## EdenT (Dec 26, 2009)

Plas, Glad you're alright. Ground sawing can be far more dangerous than aerial sawing. With this experience behind you I daresay you will become a lot more safety conscious when it comes to saws which will benefit you and all who work with you in future. Also it takes guts to stand up and tell everyone about your "real greenhorn mistake".

You ain't no pansy!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I'd pay to see the video!



How much are we talking here?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> For a vid of Plas with his face in the mud? $10........you got paypal?



Not enough.

I just remembered 1. he slipped on his spikes a little ( shoulda seen the look on his face) but he regained himself and bit back.2. Then he fell bucking a limb on the ground as well.
Yeah, he went right over on his back the saw almost came down on him. I crashed a lot of bikes that way. Its not always the crash that hurts, its the bike landing on you. Ouch.
I hope he put the pics up of the job. I went and hucked this big limb off this tree which the butt was sticking up in the air and then the school let out and all the kids were walking through the yard. When I was cutting I caught a little something myself when it rolled.

Thinking back to when I worked with the drug addicts and losers on your crew I remember you saying " Hell, if you got hurt these guys would laugh at you". I was thinking " Hell, you look like you would be the first one to crack a smile". Was I right?
Chill out Mr. Nelson, might want to can the sardonics.Thanks, I'm walking here.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

That whole day was one of those off-days. It was like neither one of us *really* had time to cram that job in before the holiday and before the snow but we did anyway, and we crammed some training in to boot. Just not a good profession to have off days in.





treemandan said:


> Not enough.
> 
> I just remembered 1. he slipped on his spikes a little ( shoulda seen the look on his face) but he regained himself and bit back.2. Then he fell bucking a limb on the ground as well.
> Yeah, he went right over on his back the saw almost came down on him. I crashed a lot of bikes that way. Its not always the crash that hurts, its the bike landing on you. Ouch.
> ...


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> That whole day was one of those off-days. It was like neither one of us *really* had time to cram that job in before the holiday and before the snow but we did anyway, and we crammed some training in to boot. Just not a good profession to have off days in.



I would say its more that you still have very little idea of what you are doing. Hey, don't feel bad. You survived and learned a good bit more. Give it a few more years and you will be able to hang out with a novice like you and not get to exasperated. 
That's just the truth. You are experinacing all the little wierd things that there are to experiance with this. Its really a lot and you did ask for it. No real problem what so ever. You can't show me a guy who can run around all sorts of trees with the experiance you have, he don't exist. Same with the ground work, you have to know a lot.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

Post them pics of the last job. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I would say its more that you still have very little idea of what you are doing. Hey, don't feel bad. You survived and learned a good bit more. Give it a few more years and you will be able to hang out with a novice like you and not get to exasperated.
> That's just the truth. You are experinacing all the little wierd things that there are to experiance with this. Its really a lot and you did ask for it. No real problem what so ever. You can't show me a guy who can run around all sorts of trees with the experiance you have, he don't exist. Same with the ground work, you have to know a lot.



Yea, that too. I will make it though.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 26, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Post them pics of the last job. Nothing to worry about.



I didn't take any pics. There wasn't really any time for pics. All I have is before and after.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I didn't take any pics. There wasn't really any time for pics. All I have is before and after.



Yeah them, that'll work.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Yea, that too. I will make it though.



Hell, Treeco did. Why not you?


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Hell Plas if Treemanpan-sy made it through without getting killed you sure can! At least you have a desire to learn...Vs. showing up knowing it all!



Oh Didums, stop it. Your making me blush.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

Sorry to dig into your post Nc, I am right with ya on the neighbor thing.

But Treeco, whared ya go? Got me all worked up ready to come then run away... again? Oh ain't this a #####? Who's the internet toughguy now anyway? Come on back here buddy, finish what you started dancing queen.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 26, 2009)

sweet


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I'm right here Ben. What ya got?



uuhh, nothing really. your better at these internet games anyway. Merry Christmas, Happy New Year. Don't drink and drive.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

But as usuall you just come on with snide, un-related and non-tangible remarks then slink back into your den... I mean under your bridge.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 26, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Ben you ought to put a little more effort in keeping your #### together. You come across as an idiot to often.



Go back to your hole!

What in the hell do you think you sound like? Jesus dude. Holy crap! Give it a rest man. I don't want to hear your sardonic remarks. No sir, not at all. Just smile and wave mother####er, says so in the manual. I come off like an idiot? That's the idea phuckyschmuck, read between the lines. Oh my God, yes, a lot is lost over the internet, However you make sure your remarks are pure ####### and most can see that. Sure you are a funny guy but some of the remarks you make are complete disrepect. You come off like a troll, a mean one at that. Mean, mean, mean. yer mean dude.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Ben you are drooling on your keyboard!opcorn:



Uhh, let me check...... no not exactly. Actually not even close. How bout you?
Seriously, what is with these last bit of Treeco remarks towards my boy? You have to cut that #### out. He don't think its funny and I really don't think so either. 
See, with me even over the internet people understand when i am joking and when I'm not. Not so with you. I told you this before. I think you are trying to be a prick and I am just serving it back, its not my fault if you are below my sardonics. I am not drooling, I'm doing the two step.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> OK, $20 for the video but only if it shows that same limb getting you, too.



If I was a lesser man I would say " send me a picture of your sister and we can call it even".
But I am not a lesser man. Good night Mr. Nelson ( with all due respect) and you can shove it right up your heiny hole. Don't drink and drive.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 27, 2009)

any of you guys know mike? mike oxsbig?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 27, 2009)

oldirty said:


> any of you guys know mike? mike oxsbig?



Yeah, good friend of mine. He was always jealous of the "er" at the end of my last name.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

:arg: Ok we are getting way off topic here. I am dead in the water with work right now and am barely able to make rent at the end of the month. I need to find ways to conjure up some work or it's time to look for a job working at Wendys. 

I adverise in a local advertising magazine and thats it, been doing it for a couple of year with pretty good results. I think now though everyone who reads it knows about me by now. I don't advertise in the phonebook because it's expensive and your competing with 80 other companies. The only ones that get calls from the phonebook are the first and biggest ads.

So here i am, i know the other thread has alot of info on it but it seems to be caught btween wether to go big or stay small. I'm knot going big at least not anytime soon. I think I will lose my love for this work quickly if I decide to go big. So any of you guys out there have any suggestion for me I would greatly appreciate it, also any of you local guys need a climber then i'd be willing to take my crazy pills and climb some trees.

p.s. although i seem to climb better when i'm full blown nuts


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. The one and only thing that you ever did to get my goat was to call us pansies. That is what started it from my POV. That's it, nothing else. Now what the hell is a re-re?



re-re is slang for a mentally callenged individual


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> ......LOL!
> 
> ............How you used the word made it obvious to most.



Treeco are you looking for trouble cause i think you might just be taking this to far with dan and plas.

I really would like to know what the story is between you and dan. I know he worked for you back in the day so what's the beef here? their has to be a story behind this constant bickering between you and dan


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> :arg: Ok we are getting way off topic here. I am dead in the water with work right now and am barely able to make rent at the end of the month. I need to find ways to conjure up some work or it's time to look for a job working at Wendys.
> 
> I adverise in a local advertising magazine and thats it, been doing it for a couple of year with pretty good results. I think now though everyone who reads it knows about me by now. I don't advertise in the phonebook because it's expensive and your competing with 80 other companies. The only ones that get calls from the phonebook are the first and biggest ads.
> 
> ...



Sounds like yer not advertising enough during the busy season...and in general for that matter. I do the yellow pages and yellow book, as well as a couple of local papers. Most of my work still comes from word of mouth, but I figure i don't want to chance losing some nice jobs. cost of doing business. Yes the yellow pages sucks and its mostly price shoppers - but if yer any good/and or have some equipment that can give an edge over the next guy, so there can be money in those calls too. Of course its probably too late in the season to launch an advertising campaign at this point. just saying.

This part about barely being able to pay the rent makes me scared for you! I thought all of us self employed guys save up money during the season in order to get through the winter??


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

Treemandan is the user name I used to login here. I used it cause it was easy to remember, I am not good at picking cool screen names for myself so I used that. There was a kid that came to work on a crew I was on a few years ago, he knew nothing about trees but his name was Dan so we called him Treemandan. It has nothing to do with Treeco, not in the least.
The thing with Treeco and I is that he is so dam sardonic towards anybody he deems unfit. No grudge. I just don't dig his jokes or the tit for tat internet games he is so good at.It appears to me he works very hard at it.
As far as anything else he is talking about I have to say he is pretty much off base, and basically the internet troll he claims me to be. If it isn't obvious that he does in fact lie in wait to spew his sardonic remarks to any unsuspecting person who wanders in here then I guess the world isn't round. 
That's it in a nutshell and as far as Nc and Blakes not living up to my expectations: Treeco, you are really nuts. What in the hell are you talking about now? 
And as far as getting the boot from The Buzz? Yeah, the pretty people don't like me... for good reason I make sure of that.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like yer not advertising enough during the busy season...and in general for that matter. I do the yellow pages and yellow book, as well as a couple of local papers. Most of my work still comes from word of mouth, but I figure i don't want to chance losing some nice jobs. cost of doing business. Yes the yellow pages sucks and its mostly price shoppers - but if yer any good/and or have some equipment that can give an edge over the next guy, so there can be money in those calls too. Of course its probably too late in the season to launch an advertising campaign at this point. just saying.
> 
> This part about barely being able to pay the rent makes me scared for you! I thought all of us self employed guys save up money during the season in order to get through the winter??



I can get work in the winter. There are a number of ways to rustle up some work. Hey, like any other business you have to get out and track it down... rent a plane and drop leaflets all over. Any business that wants business will do that. If you think that some of the alternatives to advertise cheapen the industry then sit on your ass and drain your bank account all winter.


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> I can get work in the winter. There are a number of ways to rustle up some work. Hey, like any other business you have to get out and track it down... rent a plane and drop leaflets all over. Any business that wants business will do that. If you think that some of the alternatives to advertise cheapen the industry then sit on your ass and drain your bank account all winter.



I was just putting that out there to give some insight into the different ways of going about things. The way I do things is aimed at survival. I'll bite my tongue here.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I was just putting that out there to give some insight into the different ways of going about things. The way I do things is aimed at survival. I'll bite my tongue here.



Don't bite on my account. I wasn't really only speaking to you in my last post but to anyone.


----------



## lxt (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Get a copy of that letter to her insurance company too. I'd forget about doing the trees unless of course there's good firewood to be had, LOL!



Yeah, but I dont think "simon" is certified, LOL maybe certifiable!! dont know if he has the verbal/penmanship skills to get across his point, LOL

BTW...... dont yell at him in the letter or cuss, you`ll have to write it in a professional manner....................good luck with that...Simon???

glad you know my name NC.....


LXT......................


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

lxt said:


> Yeah, but I dont think "simon" is certified, LOL maybe certifiable!! dont know if he has the verbal/penmanship skills to get across his point, LOL
> 
> BTW...... dont yell at him in the letter or cuss, you`ll have to write it in a professional manner....................good luck with that...Simon???
> 
> ...



I really don't want your opinion lxt, like i said before you rub me the wrong way. Everything you say is just plain ugly. you are really starting to piss me off to the point where i'd like to have an out of house meeting so we can settle this. Please just leave it alone and bother someone else


----------



## lxt (Dec 27, 2009)

Welllllll NC, im not hard to find!! you know my name!! hell..... google it up!
see you at the end of badazz street........ then you can yell at me!

dont really care what you like or dont like!! just the thread title & how you treat potential customers is what is not liked!!! you dont like it??? awe...have some x-mas cookies & milk!



LXT................


----------



## lxt (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW, this thread has a lot of people watching!! LOL,:jawdrop:








LXT.........


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Sounds like yer not advertising enough during the busy season...and in general for that matter. I do the yellow pages and yellow book, as well as a couple of local papers. Most of my work still comes from word of mouth, but I figure i don't want to chance losing some nice jobs. cost of doing business. Yes the yellow pages sucks and its mostly price shoppers - but if yer any good/and or have some equipment that can give an edge over the next guy, so there can be money in those calls too. Of course its probably too late in the season to launch an advertising campaign at this point. just saying.
> 
> This part about barely being able to pay the rent makes me scared for you! I thought all of us self employed guys save up money during the season in order to get through the winter??



Well i put out 30,000 post cards last spring and hardly got any calls off of it. in the previous two years i did the same thing only to 70,000 homes. I had so much luck with it that it became to much for my little one man show. 

My situation is probably different than most of you guys. I am single so I have no second income, my rent is pretty exspensive and i am still paying for my chip truck and estimate/working truck. I made a few bad spending choices in my first two years because business was so good. This economy went to #### and so did the work. I also made a bad choice of starting my business in december so all my liability and comm insurance come at one time when i'm slow. I bought a big chip truck which now i feel was a bad choice because i don't have the volume plus it needed alot of work. I spent over $6000 in repair and maintenance for the truck since i owned here in the past two years. 

It was such a bad year for me that i barely saved any money for the winter so now i sit here scraping by hoping this economy will get better. I'm not trying to make a sob story but it just really sucks and i'm thinking about quiting. the only thing is i love this work so much that i don't know what else i could possibly do.


----------



## lxt (Dec 27, 2009)

NC....putting our differences aside, I hope all works out for ya! I dont want to see anyone struggle or go through financial hardships, our Biz is hard enough!

may the new year be better for us all,


LXT...............


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2009)

As far as this whole treeco being sardonic thing goes (good word and usage btw), if I ever saw that side of him it was because I deserved it more than likely. he is a mod after all...correct?? 

Dano, you just may be taking this stuff a little too seriously...maybe you the one needs the milk and cookies? I mean we are supposed to be treeguys right? Toughen up a little...its not like treeco (or any of us) really wants to see plas get hurt. I just viewed it as a seasoned treeguy bustin young plas's chops. Like we say here at the shop when someone really gets their ass busted: "tough crowd".


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

lxt said:


> Welllllll NC, im not hard to find!! you know my name!! hell..... google it up!
> see you at the end of badazz street........ then you can yell at me!
> 
> dont really care what you like or dont like!! just the thread title & how you treat potential customers is what is not liked!!! you dont like it??? awe...have some x-mas cookies & milk!
> ...



you have no ####ing clue how i treat my customers, so crawl back into your hole, your like a turd that wont flush


----------



## tree MDS (Dec 27, 2009)

lxt said:


> NC....putting our differences aside, I hope all works out for ya! I dont want to see anyone struggle or go through financial hardships, our Biz is hard enough!
> 
> may the new year be better for us all,
> 
> ...



I'm guessing yer gonna want to retract that comment after NC's last post eh?


----------



## southernoutdoor (Dec 27, 2009)

I just wasted the last few minutes of my life reading this... Oh my frickin god,really, are we still in high school? Just drive over to his house and beat the breaks off the guy or SHUT UP!!! sounds like a bunch of school girls LOL


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

southernoutdoor said:


> I just wasted the last few minutes of my life reading this... Oh my frickin god,really, are we still in high school? Just drive over to his house and beat the breaks off the guy or SHUT UP!!! sounds like a bunch of school girls LOL



you know it, it's getting ridiculous


----------



## IcePick (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, you guys sure whine a lot. I'm sure you're all good tree guys in your own right and we all know we don't get a whole lot of respect from people, especially other people within our industry, so everyone's whiny antics on the site here are excusable. Keep it coming! opcorn:


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 27, 2009)

southernoutdoor said:


> I just wasted the last few minutes of my life reading this... Oh my frickin god,really, are we still in high school? Just drive over to his house and beat the breaks off the guy or SHUT UP!!! sounds like a bunch of school girls LOL




Don,t feel like the lone ranger,me too.

Only from a bunch of guys from PA.I take it you guy,s are not from the cty of brotherly love.:drool:


----------



## southernoutdoor (Dec 27, 2009)

Ozark where abouts you from in Ar


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 27, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> your like a turd that wont flush



Watch out! I said the same thing to the most deserving character ever to grace a web forum and they banned me a couple days.


----------



## oldirty (Dec 27, 2009)

"what does that chunk want"?


----------



## zappa (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow! what did I walk into here, sounds like everyone is friends here. :jawdrop:

In NC's defense I thought it was pretty rude to talk the guy down for being honest with his customer. How can someone say how he should treat his customers. It seems to me that he was just stating the obvious. You weren't there on site when he spoke with the customer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 27, 2009)

I dont know you Treeco- but you sure come off as an Ass! How long you been one?
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats a llllllllllllllllloooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg time!
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> You've summed it up pretty well, nobody wants to see young Plas hurt. BTW, I've not been a moderator for about a year now.
> 
> 'The Dan' takes things a little too seriously..... that's for sure......and tree guys are a tough crowd. As for 'The Dan's' pansy assed school girl whining............ I'm embarrassed for him. Maybe one day he will grow a set but I doubt it.



Yeah, ya got a point there. Just so happens that point is yer head but hey, its what you got.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 27, 2009)

OK , What?
Jeff


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

mckeetree said:


> Watch out! I said the same thing to the most deserving character ever to grace a web forum and they banned me a couple days.



well if they are going to ban me for calling someone a turd then so be it. I've been called worse things on here and haven't seen anyone get banned.


----------



## lxt (Dec 27, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> I'm guessing yer gonna want to retract that comment after NC's last post eh?



LOL, Nah......he dont bother me! actually he`s kinda funny!!! & no matter what I really dont like to see anyone struggle, I am busy & pretty much stay busy all year long....of course I dont yell at my customers nor go in debt foolishly without proper advertisement/work capital/etc...

I am sure NC will give some tough guy remark..............whatever, LOL



LXT............


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

lxt said:


> LOL, Nah......he dont bother me! actually he`s kinda funny!!! & no matter what I really dont like to see anyone struggle, I am busy & pretty much stay busy all year long....of course I dont yell at my customers nor go in debt foolishly without proper advertisement/work capital/etc...
> 
> I am sure NC will give some tough guy remark..............whatever, LOL
> 
> ...



Whatever lol!:notrolls2:


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

jefflovstrom said:


> I dont know you Treeco- but you sure come off as an Ass! How long you been one?
> Jeff



Lol! i was starting to thing the same thing especially after he kept PMing me tring to get me to antagonize Dan on that pansy thing plus he bad reped me for calling him out on a post in the 4 poplars thread.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> Lol! i was starting to thing the same thing especially after he kept PMing me tring to get me to antagonize Dan on that pansy thing plus he bad reped me for calling him out on a post in the 4 poplars thread.



Whoa! What!? Who kept sending you PM's trying to get you to antagonize who? Who sent you bad rep?


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 27, 2009)

opcorn: rutro!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> opcorn: rutro!



whosiwhatandhow?


----------



## mckeetree (Dec 27, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> well if they are going to ban me for calling someone a turd then so be it. I've been called worse things on here and haven't seen anyone get banned.



Yeah, I know what you mean. Same here.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Whoa! What!? Who kept sending you PM's trying to get you to antagonize who? Who sent you bad rep?



who do you think just put 2 and 2 together and what do you get.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 27, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> opcorn: Rutro!



lmfao!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> who do you think just put 2 and 2 together and what do you get.



Listen, this is pretty serious. Are you accusing someone of actuall doing what you said? ARe you saying Treeco sent you PM's with the intent of putting you up to antagonize me? What exactly was said?


----------



## lxt (Dec 27, 2009)

:dunno: I didnt do it!!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Man this stuff is better than Days Of Our Lifes.

N:blusht that I watch that crap though!


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

Well ain't Treeco cute? Who is the pansy now? Hope that foot taste good Homey, choke on it.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, if that is true that's dam pathetic. I can't compete with that. You win dude... if there was anything to win in the first place you got first prize. Where are you going to put the trophy, next to all you others? Keep the hell away from me.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> How was I to know you two were going to kiss and make up!
> 
> 
> I was just trying to get you back in the game after you sent me a PM saying you were were so fed up that you were going to drop out of ArboristSite because of Treemanpam. Sure he's screwed in the head but whatever you do don't let that beady eyed little pansy chase you away from the site.



Sticks and stone may break my bones but names will never hurt me. nan nan a boo boo you smell like poo poo.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

he said " beady eyed". Hey man thanks for the compliment, really from you that is what it is.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

treemandan said:


> he said " beady eyed". Hey man thanks for the compliment, really from you that is what it is.



I think I'm going to get a tattoo of TreeCo on my scrotum.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 27, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I think I'm going to get a tattoo of TreeCo on my scrotum.



Are you sure? That is one of the worst places to get a tattoo.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 27, 2009)

pinemartin said:


> Are you sure? That is one of the worst places to get a tattoo.



Haha I will take your word for it. Thanks again for the reel man. I've got to come up with some way to pay you back.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

Treeco, I 'm sorry. Please put your ear up to the screen so I can give you my apology. Whao! Kinda smells bad too.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 27, 2009)

And NC, shame on you for partaking in such sick games as Treeco likes to play. I told you straight up what was bothering me, I didn't run around and try to get others to flame you. My beef was with you, it didn't involve anybody else... well cept for Plas but you know why that is.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> And NC, shame on you for partaking in such sick games as Treeco likes to play. I told you straight up what was bothering me, I didn't run around and try to get others to flame you. My beef was with you, it didn't involve anybody else... well cept for Plas but you know why that is.



Dan I don't know where you are getting your info from but I did no such thing. I actually turned down the offer from treeco to partake in his childish games mr. savillio. BTW is that italian cause it would sure explain everything.

Treeco if Dan was 18 when he worked for you 20 yrs ago then that must make you a pretty dam old fart. Better yet a childish old fart


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 28, 2009)

I honestly think there is less drama in a sorority house...


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> I honestly think there is less drama in a sorority house...



Yeah but you know you love it or you wouldn't be reading it.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 28, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> NC,
> 
> I'm Dan and Treemandan is Ben. I'm 53 and forever young.



I did 3500 mile motorcycle trip to nova scotia with a 53 year old.

Was the wildest dude I ever met


----------



## aspentreeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Very familiar story, every town has some of those A.H. I don't watse my time explaining them why cost this much. This is what it cost this is what it will be.

I have done that mistake a few times in thepast where I try to please them and on the end after all the ware and tear and hard labour there is no profit left.

When they tell you: " I NEED TO TALK TYO MY WIFE" that ussually means thanks but no thanks, and that is the last time you hear from them.

Tell them to go fly a kite and move on, you not gonna get heir busness any way, they are CHEAP, DIRT CHEAP that is....


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 6, 2010)

I still didn't write a letter to send to my customers insurance company. i called her last week and left a message but she never got back to me. She is going through a divorce right now so crap is kinda bad. I don't think she is gonna be living there much longer. The husband is though it's his house and he is a prick. I think i'll just let it go and let the frickin tree fall on his house. The neighbor with the dead tree obviously is a cheap skate and doesn't care so why should I. I'm not getting payed for the hazardous tree report anyways so why should I waste my time on it. Just hope everything works out for misses she is a nice lady.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 6, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I still didn't write a letter to send to my customers insurance company. i called her last week and left a message but she never got back to me. She is going through a divorce right now so crap is kinda bad. I don't think she is gonna be living there much longer. The husband is though it's his house and he is a prick. I think i'll just let it go and let the frickin tree fall on his house. The neighbor with the dead tree obviously is a cheap skate and doesn't care so why should I. I'm not getting payed for the hazardous tree report anyways so why should I waste my time on it. Just hope everything works out for misses she is a nice lady.



Make your move man, catch her on the rebound


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 6, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I still didn't write a letter to send to my customers insurance company. i called her last week and left a message but she never got back to me. She is going through a divorce right now so crap is kinda bad. I don't think she is gonna be living there much longer. The husband is though it's his house and he is a prick. I think i'll just let it go and let the frickin tree fall on his house. The neighbor with the dead tree obviously is a cheap skate and doesn't care so why should I. I'm not getting payed for the hazardous tree report anyways so why should I waste my time on it. Just hope everything works out for misses she is a nice lady.



You vented  I like to read the real stuff, 
Jeff


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 6, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Make your move man, catch her on the rebound



no man she nice and all, isn't bad looking either but she has 7 children. Don't think I want to inherit that mess plus I think she already has a side fling going on. She doesn't waste time, I seen her at the bar 2 weeks ago hugging and kissing all over this dude.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 6, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> no man she nice and all, isn't bad looking either but she has 7 children. Don't think I want to inherit that mess plus I think she already has a side fling going on. She doesn't waste time, I seen her at the bar 2 weeks ago hugging and kissing all over this dude.



LOL! No, they don't usually waste much time do they.

Not quite as easy for us.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 6, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> no man she nice and all, isn't bad looking either but she has 7 children. Don't think I want to inherit that mess plus I think she already has a side fling going on. She doesn't waste time, I seen her at the bar 2 weeks ago hugging and kissing all over this dude.



7 kids? Jesus. Has she ever heard of a Jimmy Cap?


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 6, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> 7 kids? Jesus. Has she ever heard of a Jimmy Cap?



I used to work for this lady that had twelve. She still looked damn good too!

Not that that's something I would be into...just saying


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I used to work for this lady that had twelve. She still looked damn good too!
> 
> Not that that's something I would be into...just saying



Being in bed with a woman like that would be like screwing a jar of applesauce...or, as they say, like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 6, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Being in bed with a woman like that would be like screwing a jar of applesauce...or, as they say, like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.



Ya, I'm sure you know that feeling well plas.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 6, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Ya, I'm sure you know that feeling well plas.



That was a little harsh..... yikes...


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2010)

*nice.*



Rftreeman said:


> he would have gotten my card and been told "have a nice Christmas and when you decide to have a pro safely remove those hazard trees call me" end of story....



that is an excellent response.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2010)

*i agree.Treeco has some serious issues.*



treemandan said:


> Treemandan is the user name I used to login here. I used it cause it was easy to remember, I am not good at picking cool screen names for myself so I used that. There was a kid that came to work on a crew I was on a few years ago, he knew nothing about trees but his name was Dan so we called him Treemandan. It has nothing to do with Treeco, not in the least.
> The thing with Treeco and I is that he is so dam sardonic towards anybody he deems unfit. No grudge. I just don't dig his jokes or the tit for tat internet games he is so good at.It appears to me he works very hard at it.
> As far as anything else he is talking about I have to say he is pretty much off base, and basically the internet troll he claims me to be. If it isn't obvious that he does in fact lie in wait to spew his sardonic remarks to any unsuspecting person who wanders in here then I guess the world isn't round.
> That's it in a nutshell and as far as Nc and Blakes not living up to my expectations: Treeco, you are really nuts. What in the hell are you talking about now?
> And as far as getting the boot from The Buzz? Yeah, the pretty people don't like me... for good reason I make sure of that.



but at least i can understand his posts.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hey TreeMDS....................*

remind me not to work with anyone from PA!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 7, 2010)

fishercat said:


> remind me not to work with anyone from PA!
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



The thing with PA people is we all have lyme disease. It attacks the brain a bit.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2010)

*wow.*



tree MDS said:


> I used to work for this lady that had twelve. She still looked damn good too!
> 
> Not that that's something I would be into...just saying



no wonder she still looked good.she's getting a lot of exercise.


----------



## fishercat (Jan 7, 2010)

*Ha!*



Plasmech said:


> The thing with PA people is we all have lyme disease. It attacks the brain a bit.



we invented it! i ain't kidding. 

now you don't have to wonder about us CT folks anymore.

as for Massachusetts,no one is quite sure what the hell is wrong with them.

and RI,everyone around here pretends it's not really there.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 7, 2010)

fishercat said:


> no wonder she still looked good.she's getting a lot of exercise.



I hear ya. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

